# How detailed do you get?



## ShadowLion (Jul 16, 2008)

I know a person that goes all the way done to weight, it was awesome.I was wishing that i could get that detailed but with so many things flitering through my head I get very sidetracked, so how detailed can you get?

BTW i have 3 characters


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 16, 2008)

Detailed enough to know his age, weight, height, species, and origin.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on my mood and time. If I feel like it, I'll go as far as to tell bloodtypes.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 16, 2008)

The more detailed the better, as far as I'm concerned ^^


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 16, 2008)

I went so far as to create rather detailed bios not only of my fursona, but his friends as well.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 16, 2008)

Defining a major character trait like weight isn't being very detailed, IMO.

For my characters (NOT fursonas), they each have their own back stories and personalities. In general, I try to define just about every possible aspect of my primary characters.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

Need a deep background and history with the rps I've been in and also the comic that is in thw works.


----------



## Shya_FireVixen (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll put to ya this way: if you don't feel like you know and understand your character...then it don't have enough detail. I didn't put much detail in mine when I posted yesterday...but I was lazy and didn't feel like it.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 16, 2008)

To me, details such as numerical weight and hight aren't spectacularly important in a description. I will come to see the weight or hight of a character through the way he moves, the way others view him, and the way he views himself and others, a well as his lifestyle and so on.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

I normally start with the name, species, height, and weight then go from there.


----------



## ShadowLion (Jul 20, 2008)

wow, great answers, Now i know the basics. 
Height
Weight
Species
Personality.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 20, 2008)

How's this for size?


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Weight is important, so I feel it's important to get the proportion of height to weight correct, so I can get exactly what I want out of a request or commission. Little bits are important too, like birthmarks and things. It's important to know exactly what you want your fursona to be or look like to get every pennies worth out of a (possibly expensive) commission. You've gotta keep that stuff in mind.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 22, 2008)

I try to check if he's biologically and anatomically correct.
As well as attempt to make sure he has proper instincts and intelligence.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 22, 2008)

I try to be very detailed in order to help the reader get a good picture of what my fursona would look like it the person was standing in front of him; same goes for my fursona's mate and his close friends.

MY basics:

NAME
NICKNAME
AGE
GENDER
SPECIES
HEIGHT
WEIGHT
PHYSICAL TRAITS
DEMEANOR (PERSONALITY)

As stated before, weight plays a key role; the character has to have the appropiate weight according to his height and body composition; obviously, you cannot have a good character profile if your character is, say... 600 pounds, but only 5 foot 5 (lardass) or be 7 feet tall and only weight in at a measly 150 lbs.

My character is 6 feet 1 inch and approximately 215 pounds, which is exactly how tall and heavy I am; i am also of medium constitution and fairly well-built.

You have to strike a good balance of physical attributes in order to give your fursona a realistic identity; add to that his personality and mannerisms and you are on your way.


----------

